# scott cr1 sizing help needed



## thebay2nj (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been doing a lot of lurking and am thinking about purchasing a cr1 instead of a soloist. I have read a bunch of different threads on cr1 sizing, and wanted to make sure i get this right.

here are the measurements i took of myself, using Competitive cyclist's fit calculator:

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 33
Trunk: 27
Forearm: 14
Arm: 26.5
Thigh: 24
Lower Leg: 22
Sternal Notch: 57.5
Total Body Height: 70.5


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 54.3 - 54.8
Seat tube range c-t: 56.0 - 56.5
Top tube length: 56.4 - 56.8
Stem Length: 11.7 - 12.3
BB-Saddle Position: 75.1 - 77.1
Saddle-Handlebar: 55.4 - 56.0
Saddle Setback: 5.0 - 5.4
Seatpost Type: NON-SETBACK


Would I be a medium or L? I am young and in good shape, though im transitioning from mtb to road.

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

1. Competitive Fit is useless.

2. Get an M (54 cm). My inseam is is 34.4, and I'm a shade over 71.5 tall and 54 fits me well. A 54 cm CR1 corresponds to a 56 cm in many other makes of bike. 

3. See other threads here on CR1 fit for more details.


----------



## thebay2nj (Jul 27, 2006)

stillriding, thanks for the response.

i have read all the other cr1 threads, which were very helpful. in general, do you think the cr1 in a 54 would fit me very well?

its good to know the competitive fit thing isn't something to go by.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Ride them both*

I have a CR1 also. It's an XL ( 57.5 tt ). I am 6'2" and I feel it's a tad large. I should have done the Large but it only had a 56tt. The deal with Scott is their seat angles are slighter steeper than others. This makes you slide the saddle back a little which adds virtual length to your top tube length. 
You should ride them both and decide based on stem length. Try to stay around a 110mm stem for proper weight distribution and handling. 

The Scott sizing chart is slightly off in my opinion. I would stay in the high end of the chart if I could do it over again. Other than that, they ride very fast and stiff. Comfort is so-so on long rides but with the right post and saddle it eases up a bit.

Matt P.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Competitive fit*



StillRiding said:


> 1. Competitive Fit is useless.
> 
> 2. Get an M (54 cm). My inseam is is 34.4, and I'm a shade over 71.5 tall and 54 fits me well. A 54 cm CR1 corresponds to a 56 cm in many other makes of bike.
> 
> 3. See other threads here on CR1 fit for more details.



I have found Competitive Fit to be actually pretty close. Of course these are only guide lines. I know riders my height that have a CR1 Large, XL , and XXL frame so personal pref. plays a huge role. 

I also agree they do run on the big side. If you're in between, size down. 

Matt P.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

thebay2nj said:


> stillriding, thanks for the response.
> 
> i have read all the other cr1 threads, which were very helpful. in general, do you think the cr1 in a 54 would fit me very well?
> 
> its good to know the competitive fit thing isn't something to go by.


I'd say the probabality is 99% that the 54cm CR1 is the best fit for you. Next best might even be the 52cm. However, if at all possible, the best way to find out for sure is to do a test ride.

As others have pointed out, the relatively steeper seat tube angle and longer head tube length of the CR1 combine to make the cockpit larger than might be expected given the nominal frame size.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

skygodmatt said:


> I have a CR1 also. It's an XL ( 57.5 tt ). I am 6'2" and I feel it's a tad large. I should have done the Large but it only had a 56tt. The deal with Scott is their seat angles are slighter steeper than others. This makes you slide the saddle back a little which adds virtual length to your top tube length.
> You should ride them both and decide based on stem length. Try to stay around a 110mm stem for proper weight distribution and handling.
> 
> The Scott sizing chart is slightly off in my opinion. I would stay in the high end of the chart if I could do it over again. Other than that, they ride very fast and stiff. Comfort is so-so on long rides but with the right post and saddle it eases up a bit.
> ...


+1. I'm finding that my XXL CR1 rides larger than the 60cm Cannondale or 61cm Lightspeed. Oversize has it's advantages - mainly a more comfortable ride. Try the competitive cyclist website for differences in bike fits.


----------



## Beanaj (May 26, 2005)

I bought a CR1 Limted last year. Two actually. A medum and a large frame. Built the meduim up first rode it for three weeks then had to go to the large.

My inseam is 83cm and I am 177.5 cm tall. The medium felt too tight even with a 120cm stem. I had my wife take pictures of me riding the medium and it confirmed to me that I had to sell it and build the large.

My other bike is a Merckx and has a 55.5 top tube, and I just came off a 56cm Trek which rides more like a traditional 54cm bike.

Bean


----------

